

McDonald's Intends to Raise Prices  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304023804575565890871336672.html?mod=wsj_share_twitter

======
esponapule
Pay more to make yourself sick.... Maybe we all should watch SuperSize me
again.

